# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Как подключить таблицу стилей CSS?

## timsz

Делал таблицу, хотел использовать встроенный стиль class="wikitable". С ним таблица была бы в стиле википедии. 

Но не сработало. Есть подозрение, что это на административном уровне надо файл подключить.

Никто не знает, что делать?

----------


## Д.Срибный

В настройках сайта есть параметр:

$wgUseSiteCss - Use the site's Cascading Style Sheets (CSS)

По дефолту он TRUE... то есть видимо дело не в настройках сайта.

Вечером посмотрю, какие таблицы стилей загружены по дефолту.

----------


## timsz

Насколько я понял, надо подключить файл Common.css.

В файла википедии он подключен, а тут - нет.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Добавил класс wikitable/prettytable




> table.wikitable,
> table.prettytable {
>   margin: 1em 1em 1em 0;
>   background: #f9f9f9;
>   border: 1px #aaaaaa solid;
>   border-collapse: collapse;
> }
> 
> table.wikitable th, table.wikitable td,
> ...


Результат можно посмотреть здесь:
http://info.airforce.ru/index.php/%D...80%D0%B8%D0%B8

----------

